

Apple's Design Boss Jony Ive Gives a Rare On-Stage Interview - mikevm
http://www.businessinsider.com/jony-ive-vanity-fair-summit-interview-2014-10

======
mikevm
Here's a short clip of him giving the answer on what he learned from Steve
Jobs:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2oksetv3i90](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2oksetv3i90)

